# School me on Union bindings



## Rodman1978 (Mar 25, 2009)

Hi everyone, 

I will probably get flamed for asking this, but over here in Europe, Union bindings are not very well known.
I'm pretty interested in purchasing a pair of these bindings but don't know which one of the Unions i should get.
They will be used mainly for freeriding and some park.

So if someone could drop some knowledge on their line up of bindings i would really appreciate it.


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

The Union Data sound like the binding you're looking for. The Force will work as well, although it's a tad softer, but almost insignificantly. If you have extra money to spend then get the Force SL, its a little stiffer and more resposive but still a freestyle binding.


----------



## Rodman1978 (Mar 25, 2009)

I was actually looking online for a pair of Union Data's.
Does anyone know if they have a toestrap??
I am used to wearing my frontstraps on my toes (09 Ride Beta movement bindings) and was wondering if the Union Data's also have this option?


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

It's got a convertable strap meaning it can be worn over the toes or as a cap strap. It also works well in between.


----------



## seant46 (Dec 8, 2009)

Rodman1978 said:


> I was actually looking online for a pair of Union Data's.
> Does anyone know if they have a toestrap??
> I am used to wearing my frontstraps on my toes (09 Ride Beta movement bindings) and was wondering if the Union Data's also have this option?


I have heard a lot of complaints about the toe strap and toe ratchet, but people hear seem to like them.


----------



## crispynz1 (Aug 30, 2009)

Rodman1978 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I will probably get flamed for asking this, but over here in Europe, Union bindings are not very well known.
> I'm pretty interested in purchasing a pair of these bindings but don't know which one of the Unions i should get.
> ...


Check these youtube vids. All you need here.

YouTube - Union Tech Clinic Part 1

YouTube - Union Tech Clinic Part 2

YouTube - Union Force Binding Clinic

YouTube - Union Force SL Binding Clinic

YouTube - Union Contact Binding Clinic

YouTube - Union Force MC Binding Clinic

YouTube - Union Data Binding Clinic


----------



## seant46 (Dec 8, 2009)

crispynz1 said:


> Check these youtube vids. All you need here.
> 
> YouTube - Union Tech Clinic Part 1
> 
> ...


Except the problem that these videos are biased. I would recommend finding a review video that can also point out flaws as well.


----------



## crispynz1 (Aug 30, 2009)

seant46 said:


> Except the problem that these videos are biased. I would recommend finding a review video that can also point out flaws as well.


Yeah, but what reviews aren't. If you have a good experience with something you rave about it, if you don't you slag them off. It's all personal. People moan about the toe strap on Force's being hard to undo - I don't have a problem with them.

Those videos just give you a close-up look at them, if you can't see them in the flesh.


----------



## seant46 (Dec 8, 2009)

crispynz1 said:


> Yeah, but what reviews aren't. If you have a good experience with something you rave about it, if you don't you slag them off. It's all personal. People moan about the toe strap being hard to undo - I don't have a problem with them.
> 
> Those videos just give you a close-up look at them, if you can't see them in the flesh.


Ya i agree, but its still a good idea.


----------



## Rodman1978 (Mar 25, 2009)

Thanks for posting the vids, they gave me a good insight into Union bindings.
I was specifically looking for info on the Data binding, that Data video was pretty helpful.

It looks like i might pull the trigger on a pair of Data's, can't wait to try out these bindings since i've been riding Ride bindings for the past 3 years.


----------



## Rodman1978 (Mar 25, 2009)

Anyone have an idea if the contacts would also be a good set of bindings?


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

Rodman1978 said:


> Anyone have an idea if the contacts would also be a good set of bindings?


I personally dont like the contacts. They're way too flexible. I guess if you weighed only 130lbs you wouldnt put that kind of stress on them where it would be a hinderance, but being 180 myself I need something a little stiffer. People on here love them though. 

They also dont have the 3D molded EVA ankle strap, a feature that makes Union bindings stand out.


----------



## bamorgan7 (Jan 10, 2010)

if you have questions about union bindings just ask extremo. he nows his stuff. 

i have forces and the only problem i have with them is that the right foot toe strap comes of my toe sometimes. i tighten it all the too, idk if its the postion of the toe strap or what.


----------



## Guest (Mar 8, 2010)

I got the Pinstripe datas and used em the first time this weekend. They are the bad word.


----------



## crispynz1 (Aug 30, 2009)

no u said:


> I got the Pinstripe datas and used em the first time this weekend. They are the bad word.



What you mean, the shit?


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

Union makes great bindings, better than many companies out there, so I continue to recommend them. However, there are also better options too at similar pricepoints, namely Flux, Rome, Ride, K2. I'd consider going back to them someday if they redesign the toe strap and upgrade the toe ratchet. They didn't do either for 2011 so we'll see what happens.


----------



## Rodman1978 (Mar 25, 2009)

Triple8Sol said:


> Union makes great bindings, better than many companies out there, so I continue to recommend them. However, there are also better options too at similar pricepoints, namely Flux, Rome, Ride, K2. I'd consider going back to them someday if they redesign the toe strap and upgrade the toe ratchet. They didn't do either for 2011 so we'll see what happens.


You see that is the thing, i've been riding Ride bindings for the past 3 years. Awesome bindings btw, but i was looking around to see what else is available and thats how i stumbled upon the Union Brand.
Since they are relatively unknown in Europe, i thought it would be cool to rock the Union bindings for next season. That is why i was wondering what people's opinion are on this particular brand.


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

If you ask for opinions on this site, you're going to get an overwhelmingly positive response, especially on the Forces. Since I've tried tons of bindings the last few years, I know there is better out there, but they're still good. No real reason to jump ship from Ride if that's your thing. I'm sure Flux isn't that common where you are either.


----------

